# Can this bumper be saved?



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all, my "new" car arrived today. It's in allot rougher shape that the pics showed. Anyway, can this bumper be saved? No idea what is even on it or how to start working on it. The trim has that crap all over it too. Mainly in the rear, the door trim is scratched up but not much of these bumps, the front looks much better too.

If I have to re-chrome it how hard is it to remove the trim? Does anyone have any recommendations on who to take it to in MI/OH?

Thanks


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Try really super fine steel wool. That will take the oxidation off and then a chrome polish. If that does not bring it back to the state you desire re-chroming or replacing is your only option.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I beleive the trunk trim has speed nuts holding it on. so does the 2 quarter panel "dog legs". The bumper is easy to remove. You will be $pending a substantial amount on a re chrome, especially the trim (pot metal).......as far as where to go in.......I can't help with that as I am in NY. Eric


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, OK it is official....no saving this bumper. Odd the rear is like this but the front only has a few spots, I can live with the front as is.

Eric, who did you use? I think I can live with the trim if I replace the 2 "L" pieces, they are horrible looking, the rest the trim is OK except for scratches.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

XXX steel wool then take your buffer with and old bad and wheel it withh 2000 grit compound and it will shine and you won't notice the peppering.And believe it or not the old trick using aluminum foil and pepsi to clean and shine chrome does work wonders.
bumpers are around 450 each new, chroming yours will cost close to that. the rear quarter trim is available at ames for around 70 a side i believe (i need the trunk bar if you come across one) i would shine up what you got as best you can and make it mechanically sound before domping money into show quality pieces, all my trim was peppered like yours and original to the car (except wheel well mouldings) and cleaned as i stated above and until you get right on top of it you would not believe me. You will need to learn to restore what you can and only replace what you cannot restore or you will go broke in short order. And i think on a "driver" it adds character and originality.























































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian (I am just south of metro Batman, i have a number for a chromer near me, have not used him yet but comes highly recommended by the Harley Mechanic across the street)


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks! Do you have a number for a mechanic I can trust to give this a good look over? It looks good to me, but only recently have I ventured pasts changing the oil, so I have ALLOT to learn. Unless the pics of your car look much better than in person I'd love that type of finish. Your car looks amazing, at least in the pics.

So you would just buy a new bumper? I guess for the cost it would be silly not to. I can keep the original, but not like its a numbers matching car. The bumper seems tweaked, not really sure how\why yet. There is at least a 1 inch difference in the gap on the left side.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can buy a repro cheaper than a real good chrome job. HOWEVER, the repros are not as heavy (thick) as the original ones.....KEEP the original even if you go with a repro. It can be straightened and rechromed, and therefore has VALUE. 05GTO, and INSTG8R, have both recently restored 66 model cars, so ask them about repro part quality for 66 cars. I would enjoy driving that 4 speed this summer before I started tearing into it! IMHO, Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BatmanGTO said:


> Thanks, OK it is official....no saving this bumper. Odd the rear is like this but the front only has a few spots, I can live with the front as is.
> 
> Eric, who did you use? I think I can live with the trim if I replace the 2 "L" pieces, they are horrible looking, the rest the trim is OK except for scratches.


I send my chrome out through Don's East Coast Restorations | Classic Chevy and Chevelle Parts | EastCoastRestorations.com he (Don) is 2 miles from my house. Since I don't know where you live, I don't know if the shipping is worth the cost to you. E


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

First, I'll try to work on the bumper before I buy/re-chrome, but looking ahead I found on Ames, only $37 a side. And the bumper only $359. I guess the re-chrome would have to be cheaper than that to justify. Any reason not to just buy a new one?

***Edit***

I posted the above before I seen your response Eric. I'm also in MI.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

PM me Batman and i will give you the chromers number so you can get an estimate. as far as a mechanic i have a guy close to me who can give it a look over, would love to see it in person too and you can check mine out to see how the chrome cleans up. i am just off 275 2 exits south of the metro airport exit....we will get you fixed up....and like Eric says drive it and get to know your car first , winters are for repairs in Michigan:cheers


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm about an hour or so north. You coming to the dream cruise? I wanted to go, but wanted to get the car respectable before I showed up.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

should be there, just so happens my daughters move in day at college is that saturday :shutme so it will be in the afternoon before i get there. i will personal message you with the phone #'s

PM sent


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

nothing wrong with that bumper. it will rechrome up fine.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help, it appears re-chroming is probably the better choice since the bumper is in good condition. Is there a way to tell if this is the original bumper? I don't want to re-chrome if its already a reproduction.

Thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the "peppering" looks just like mine. no reason to think its not original. if a repro looks like that in a couple years that would be reason enough for me to not buy one.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, I'll go ahead and get it re-chromed this winter. I might even look into learning how to paint, I gotta learn sometime.


----------

